# The Night Before Halloween



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

"We mustn't be hasty but cook them real slow"

I don't know what it says about me that the above line is my favorite part, but I laughed at that one! LOL! 
My kiddos are still two little for this scary-tale, but I think this is great! Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## ElsBeth Lair (Jul 21, 2015)

Lol Thank you. Yes, I also have a few grandkids that haven't seen this. A couple of my kids said they never will!


----------



## bayoubrigh (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for sharing - great Halloween smile for that


----------



## ElsBeth Lair (Jul 21, 2015)

Thank you much for the kind remarks


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

That was really cool!

Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

That's awesome, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

"The vapors of Youth"?

..done this before, haven't you?


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

HAH! Love it.


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

Very cool...thanks.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Thank you - always looking for cool Halloween printables!


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

I love it!!! Thanks for posting.


----------

